# Cranes!



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

My CC just got hit for 15.00 for a crane tag! Any other lucky souls!!!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Dang you make me jealous. I was going to apply, then I realized that the property I was going to hunt is just mere feet out of the West Box elder boundary What unit did you draw for?


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Box Elder. Most land owners are happy to let you harvest a crane on there land


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i got a tag as well. im pumped. cant wait


----------



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

Me and my dad were unsuccessful. I hear box elder county, the odds are 1 in 6 draw. whats with that? That seems a little over conservative considering the number of sandhill cranes out there.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i got a tag as well. im pumped. cant wait


lucky some beach. :!:


----------

